# ik ga mijn kamer opruimen



## Englishisgreat

Dag allemaal,

Wat de toekomende tijd aangaat, kan ik altijd zeggen:

Ik ga mijn kamer opruimen of Ik zal mijn kamer opruimen.

Zijn er verschillen of gevallen waar het niet mogelijk is gaan en zullen in de zinnen gelijktijdig te gebruiken ?

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Red Arrow

Er is volgens mij geen duidelijk verschil, maar bij 'ga' denk ik meer aan iets dat zo meteen zal gebeuren en bij 'zal' denk ik meer aan een belofte.

'Ik ga mijn kamer opruimen,' lijkt me geloofwaardiger.

'Ik zal mijn kamer opruimen.'
'Ja, dat zal wel! Eerst zien dan geloven!'

Ik denk dat het Engels duidelijke regels heeft over het verschil tussen will en going to. Misschien zijn ze in het Nederlands ook duidelijk, maar dan ben ik me daar niet van bewust.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Red Arrow: D,

Vriendelijk bedankt voor jou hulp.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## eno2

Will is a rapid decision
I'm thirsty. I think I will buy a drink
Going to is a prior plan
The decision was made before the moment of speaking
I'm going to the beach next weekend with my friends.
Future Tense Will vs. Going To - English Grammar


Englishisgreat said:


> Wat de toekomende tijd aangaat, kan ik altijd zeggen:
> 
> Ik ga mijn kamer opruimen of Ik zal mijn kamer opruimen.
> 
> Zijn er verschillen of gevallen waar het niet mogelijk is gaan en zullen in de zinnen gelijktijdig te gebruiken ?


Verschillen ja. Het is vrij ingewikkeld.
Wat bedoel je met 'of gevallen waar het niet mogelijk is gaan en zullen in de zinnen gelijktijdig te gebruiken ?

Gelijktijdig kan je ze niet gebruiken, tenzij uitzonderlijke constructies zoals:

Ik zal hier niet de grote jan gaan uithangen

Bedoel je te vragen of ze verwisselbaar zijn? Dat is vrij ingewikkeld...

gaan / zullen

Zie Punt drie: Het onderwerp is van plan iets te doen of heeft een bepaald besluit genomen. Dan kan je 'gaan' gebruiken. Zoals in het Engels. I'm going to...
Maar zullen is OOK goed. Verwisselbaar...
'Ik ga mijn kamer opruimen of Ik zal mijn kamer opruimen'

Naar mijn gevoel is 'Ik ga mijn kamer opruimen ' directe actie of een van plan zijn binnen een korte tijdslimiet. En  'Ik zal mijn kamer opruimen' minder bindend en minder direct. (in tegenstelling tot het Engelse 'will'). Zien wat onze Noorderburen zeggen...Vlamingen neigen grosso modo meer tot 'gaan', vermoed ik.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Naar mijn gevoel is 'Ik ga mijn kamer opruimen ' directe actie of een van plan zijn binnen een korte tijdslimiet. En  'Ik zal mijn kamer opruimen' minder bindend en minder direct. (in tegenstelling tot het Engelse 'will'). Zien wat onze Noorderburen zeggen...Vlamingen neigen grosso modo meer tot 'gaan', vermoed ik.


Inderdaad. Dat is wat ik probeerde te zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Yep. Het verbaast me toch dat taaltelefoon zullen en gaan gelijkschakelt in deze...


----------



## bibibiben

Het gebruik van _gaan _is in Vlaanderen ruimer. In Nederland kan _gaan_ niet in combinatie met elk werkwoord gebruikt worden. Er zijn nogal wat werkwoorden, vooral hulpwerkwoorden, die _gaan_ niet als buurman dulden. Wat je in Nederland bijvoorbeeld niet hoort (of voornamelijk uit de monden van sprekers met een Surinaamse of Antilliaanse achtergrond): hij gaat het moeten doen.

Daar waar zowel _gaan _als _zullen _gebruikt kan worden, zijn er subtiele of minder subtiele betekenisverschillen, afhankelijk van het hoofdwerkwoord.

Voorbeelden:
Hij gaat een speech houden: (1) Hij is van plan om een speech te houden. (2) Hij houdt straks een speech.
Hij zal een speech houden: (1) Het ligt in de bedoeling dat hij een speech houdt. (2) Hij heeft beloofd een speech te houden. (3) Hij wil per se een speech houden (nadruk op _zal_).

Het gaat regenen: (1) Elk moment kan de regen vallen. (2) Het begint te regenen.
Het zal regenen: (1) De verwachting is dat er regen valt.

Het gaat morgen regenen: (1) Er komt een moment dat het morgen regent.
Het zal morgen regenen: (1) De verwachting is dat het morgen regent.

Tip voor niet-native speakers: voeg bij twijfel een bijwoordelijke bepaling van tijd toe. Vaak kun je dan gewoon de tegenwoordige tijd gebruiken.

Voorbeeld:
Je twijfelt tussen _Ik *zal *een stoel pakken _en _Ik *ga *een stoel pakken_. Zeg dan gewoon: Ik *pak *straks een stoel. Probleem omzeild. Onduidelijk blijft wel of je nu een belofte uitspreekt, een verwachting doet, een intentie verkondigt, een plan onthult of welke andere subtiliteit ook, maar je weet in elk geval dat het niet onnatuurlijk klinkt wat je zegt.

Een nuttig bijwoordje dat een voornemen uitdrukt: wel.

A: Who will pick up grandma tomorrow?
B: I'll do it.

A: Wie haalt morgen oma op?
B: Dat doe ik wel.


----------



## eno2

> _Gaan_ laat zich het gemakkelijkst combineren met een handelingswerkwoord, dat een echte actie weergeeft: _bellen, doen, zoeken, wandelen, koken_ enzovoort.
> 
> _Gaan_ maakt ook meer en meer opgang als algemeen hulpwerkwoord van de toekomende tijd bij niet-handelingswerkwoorden zoals _hebben, zijn, worden, moeten, krijgen_ enzovoort.
> 
> _Gaan + worden_
> In combinatie met _worden_ is _gaan_ standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied.
> (11) Hoe dit plan in de praktijk gerealiseerd _gaat_ worden, blijft voorlopig onduidelijk.
> 
> _Gaan + hebben/zijn_
> 12a) Ik vraag me af of Jana ook op het feestje _gaat_ zijn. [standaardtaal in België]
> 13a) Als zij erven, _gaan_ ze genoeg geld hebben om een huis te bouwen. [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> _Gaan + kunnen/mogen/moeten/willen/durven
> 
> Gaan_ wordt in België, zeker in de spreektaal, ook vaak gecombineerd met een modaal hulpwerkwoord (_kunnen, mogen, moeten, willen_) of met het werkwoord _durven_. Ook dat gebruik is standaardtaal in België. In Nederland is dat gebruik niet algemeen aanvaard. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is _zullen_ of de tegenwoordige tijd.
> 
> (14a) Ze _gaan_ daar heel braaf ja moeten knikken. [standaardtaal in België]
> 15a) Ik weet zeker dat ze dat _gaat_ kunnen volhouden. [standaardtaal in België]
> (16a) Dat ventje _gaat_ waarschijnlijk niets meer durven zeggen. [standaardtaal in België]http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/112/gaan_zullen_algemeen/
> http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/112/gaan_zullen_algemeen/



Afijn, in België kan je maar zelden misgaan  door altijd  'gaan' te gebruiken....Dat is wel een gemak...


----------



## Red Arrow

Vertaling AN - Leuvens dialect 

Het gaat regenen. - 't Ga regenen.
Het zal regenen. - 't Zal gaan regenen.


----------

